# Ebikes are here to stay!



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

More propaganda.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought that was _PhonyMTBer._


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> I thought that was _PhonyMTBer._


You spend more time on your keyboard, than the saddle. Troll


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting data on sales increasing at a rapid clip plus the more hard core builders getting into them as well (Intense, Rocky Mountain). I met another ebiker on my ride today (I'm on my non-ebike as I await the return of my fork) and he was very happy with his Giant.


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> More propaganda.


Or maybe just a non American perspective?....


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Here to stay on OHV trails. Very little new ST opening for them. Sad.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Here to stay on OHV trails. Very little new ST opening for them. Sad.


Really? I don't have a shortage of places to ride around the Bay Area. 80-90% of them are singletracks. Surprisingly theres a lot in Marin County, isn't that your backyard?


----------



## dfriz (Feb 17, 2010)

Ride 1 There to Much Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

dfriz said:


> Ride 1 There to Much Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I used to ride Marin trails a lot. In 2016 when I started EMTBing, China Camp, San Pedro OSP and Tamarancho were my favorite rides. I haven't gone there lately since I also have LOTS of singletrack trails to ride in SCCP, Henry Coe, Rockville and Wilder Ranch...No shortage of great trails in the Bay Area

The funny thing is, I get flack from 1 or 2 narrow minded riders, never from equestrians and hikers. The truly skilled riders were actually very cool too! Its usually the middle aged weekend warriors that are pretty hateful against Ebikes.

I think its because they secretly want one! But their "purity" wont let them.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

PinoyMTBer said:


> I used to ride Marin trails a lot. In 2016 when I started EMTBing, China Camp, San Pedro OSP and Tamarancho were my favorite rides. I haven't gone there lately since I also have LOTS of singletrack trails to ride in SCCP, Henry Coe, Rockville and Wilder Ranch...No shortage of great trails in the Bay Area
> 
> The funny thing is, I get flack from 1 or 2 narrow minded riders, never from equestrians and hikers. The truly skilled riders were actually very cool too! Its usually the middle aged weekend warriors that are pretty hateful against Ebikes.
> 
> I think its because they secretly want one! But their "purity" wont let them.


Yes good places to ride here, doesn't mean that I am not against them. Not because I am a purist.

Marin open space is in the process of banning them on all open space trails. A couple people came out against the ban so they put it on hold for now. You can ride them with a top speed of 6mph on some trails.

Not allowed in Annadel either and I still see them there.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Been to Annadel a few times back in 2014 (i think I rode there with you) Rode Lawndale DH, South Burma and RoughGo. 

You guys are lucky to have that place as your backyard. Simply awesome trails with great flow plus the right amount of tech.

But Annadel is simply too far from me. Luckily i got many options of LEGAL EMTB riding spots within 10-15 miles from my house.

Have you been to Georgetown OHV?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Been to Annadel a few times back in 2014 (i think I rode there with you) Rode Lawndale DH, South Burma and RoughGo.
> 
> You guys are lucky to have that place as your backyard. Simply awesome trails with great flow plus the right amount of tech.
> 
> ...


Annadel is outstanding. I doubt we rode together if you did rough-go. I hate that trail. Broke my helmet and my wrist in separate crashes there. Done with it.

I have not done Georgetown yet. I am heading to Graeagle next week and will be there for a few days. Cant wait. Those trails are probably open to ebikes too.

I'm glad you can ride and enjoy your ebike, I don't have a problem with them, at all on bike only, directional trails. China Camp, is where I wish they were banned.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Good video, Flow Mountain Bike said exactly what we already knew. The industry NEEDS ebikes in order to keep the bike industry fed... Road bike sales are down, mountain bike sales are down. The industry felt the backlash from consumers like me who said enough with the yearly update with "Standards" like boost spacing and wheel sizes. They need something else to drum up sales. They don't give a sh!t about trail access or saving the sport as long as they can keep their business going. It's like the gill netting for fish screw the consequences.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Lemonaid said:


> Good video, Flow Mountain Bike said exactly what we already knew. The industry NEEDS ebikes in order to keep the bike industry fed... Road bike sales are down, mountain bike sales are down. The industry felt the backlash from consumers like me who said enough with the yearly update with "Standards" like boost spacing and wheel sizes. They need something else to drum up sales. They don't give a sh!t about trail access or saving the sport as long as they can keep their business going. It's like the gill netting for fish screw the consequences.


Ebikers are like the gill netting for fish, I am riding here, there is no motor on my bike, that's what the law says. You should all give me a seat at the table... blah blah f'ing blah


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

eMTBrs are mtn bikers. it's the same people doing the same fun, it's definitely should not be see as an us-vs-them situation. But time will tell how it works out longer term. Seems to be to date it has gone swimmingly, and the naysayer's fears have not been proven in reality.

and I do not mind riding non-eMTB on certain trails. If it isn't brutally hilly, no need for ebike imho. I spend good part of the winters in AZ, and those trails around Tucson suit me just fine on my non-e hardtail. (and heck, I've only ever ridden an eMTB 3 times now. Been riding reg MTB 35 years, working on trails and access and race organizing etc)


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

BCsaltchucker said:


> eMTBrs are mtn bikers.


They can't be, e-motorbikes aren't mountain bikes.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

life behind bars said:


> They can't be, e-motorbikes aren't mountain bikes.


EMTBers are mountain bikers ... because they've been riding mountain bikes longer than you've been alive, and still do so.

glad I never encounter such crankiness on the trails where the real MTBrs are.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

BCsaltchucker said:


> eMTBrs are mtn bikers. it's the same people doing the same fun, it's definitely should not be see as an us-vs-them situation. But time will tell how it works out longer term. Seems to be to date it has gone swimmingly, and the naysayer's fears have not been proven in reality.
> 
> and I do not mind riding non-eMTB on certain trails. If it isn't brutally hilly, no need for ebike imho. I spend good part of the winters in AZ, and those trails around Tucson suit me just fine on my non-e hardtail. (and heck, I've only ever ridden an eMTB 3 times now. Been riding reg MTB 35 years, working on trails and access and race organizing etc)


If you ever had to fight for a trail, you would never say that they are the same thing, you, like most of these guys are FOS


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> They can't be, e-motorbikes aren't mountain bikes.


Life behind bars is human.... he cant be he rides a mountain bike.

See what I did there it is possible to be more than one thing at the same time.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

aaaaaaaand this thread has become a flame war.


----------

